#    CW  2013.

## RW3PF

** *CW** ͻ****Russian VHF CW MARATHON***
1.        "". 

2.       . 

3. * :* 
        . 

4. *  .* 
         . 
 2013  - 2   14.00 UT  14.00 UT 3 . 

5. * .* 
        . 

6. *  .* 
6.1.     144 . 
6.2.  : W 
6.3.    ,              (       , , ,).  
       1     .
6.4.       .    . 
6.5.          . 
6.6.       . 
6.7.     UTC. 
6.8.              . 
6.9               (,  ,  ,     , .   ,     ,   ).            .     .
6.10         .    -.
6.11       .       , , , ,,    (    )     .    .6.3, 6.8, 6.9, 6.10       CheckLOG
7.*  .* 
    -  ; 
B -   -  ; 
   ;
  ,        7 ,  . 
8. * .* 
8.1.     ,     ,   001,  WW QTH .   : RK3PWJ - 001 KO93BD.     . RST, RSA( )     ,       .

9. * .* 
9.1.           - 1   1 .      1 .
9.2.   -    .
9.3.       .
10. *.* 
10.1. ,  ,       ,  . 
10.2 .  ,      1  10    .
10.3.        ,       Check Log      .

11. *.* 
11.1.                . 
11.2.        : 
-    , 
-   , 
-   , 
- , 
-  , 
-  , 
-  (RST RSA),
-     , 
-       -  . 
11.3.    ,   .       e-mail (      ,      ). 
     ()   EDI _( , ,  UA4NAL,          ._  
11.4.          .7  . ( _     ,      , :_ "RK3PWJ group A" ) 
11.5.        ,   7     ( ,   ,     ). ,     ,      . 
11.6.  ,              -      "CHECK LOG". 
11.7.      ,       "CHECK LOG". 
11.8.                 45     .    7     . 
12. *   .* 
       .
      : 
rw3pf@rambler.ru
         : 
300004,. ,.,.7 .63 . 


13. ** 
        .    1      .

14.    :
RN3DHJ- ,
RM5P-  ,
RW2D-   ,
RA3WDK-   ..

----------

